# Australian Tourist Visa, what date is it effective?



## mikeyt (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello all,
I am a Australian citizen living in thailand. Im going home for a 3 week visit next april and 3 thai friends want to come along. They will complete all the forms and info required to apply for a 3 month Visitor/Tourist Visa... 
My question is this: if they apply for the Tourist visa now (i think it is form 48r)
and it is granted - does the Visa take effect from the date it is granted or will the Visa take effect from the date of travel they list?
If they apply now and it takes effect immediately, it will have expired by the time we want to go (april 7th 2012).
Should i get them to apply now or wait until closer to the travel date?
Keeping in mind that we want to book tickets asap. to save cost.
Thanks,
Mike.


----------



## downundervisa (Nov 29, 2011)

It takes effect the date they arrive.

Take note of the expiry date of the visa, which will be on the grant letter.


----------



## fredaroony (Jan 13, 2012)

downundervisa said:


> It takes effect the date they arrive.
> 
> Take note of the expiry date of the visa, which will be on the grant letter.


I have the same question and just so I'm a 1000% clear...

My GF just got her Tourist Visa 676 and it says:

*Single Entry* into Australia for up to *3 months* then This Visa is vaild for *3 months* from the date of this slip. The date is 9th Jan 2012.

So does this mean she could turn up March 15th and stay for 3 months or does it mean see must leave Australia by 3 months from 9th of Jan i.e. April 9th?

Obviously I dont want her to overstay her visa.


----------



## holly (Dec 11, 2011)

It read that as the visa begins its 3 months when she arrives in aus


----------



## holly (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry predictive text messed me up
- I read that as, 3 months will begin on the date they enter Australia.


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes as per Immi website it's 3 months from entry to Australia. 

Just check that the initial entry does not have an expiry date. She may have a certain period of time to make initial entry to Australia.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

holly said:


> It read that as the visa begins its 3 months when she arrives in aus


yes it begins when she arrive here.. But on my past experience, I had two TV last year and I can use it within 1 year from the date of issue.


----------



## fredaroony (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks guys, I was just worried when it says the visa is *valid* only for 3 months from 9th of Jan. This could be read as the visa is invalid if she in in Australia 3 months past the date of the 9th of Jan i.e. arrives March 15th and stays until June 15th.

From the immi website:

Visa validity

You may be granted a Tourist visa for:

a stay of up to 12 months, or a shorter period, depending on the purpose of the visit and your personal circumstances
a single entry or multiple entries to Australia.
You must leave Australia on or before the date that your visa expires.
*Example: If you are granted a three month stay Tourist visa and arrive in Australia on 1 January 2007, you must leave on or before 1 April 2007.*


----------

